# IMAC G3 running like molasses....



## gilbertflash (Oct 7, 2004)

Hello all...
For some reason, my imac started running veeerrry slowly. As in, it takes minutes to open up a program, forever to connect (I have dial up) and horribly long to do anything.
I run Mac jaguar OSX. 
Things I have tried:
1)Restarting 2) Running disk utilities repair 3) Quitting everything. 

The only thing i did different that day when my computer decided to go comatose was use a CD-ROM (kid's thing) that ran on Classic OS9. I did quit all Classic programs and restart, but iu have a sneaking feeling that it may be relevant...

i have not tried reinstalling OS 10.2 because I am not sur if that will wipe out my stuff. I do not have the repair disk. 

Also, i have something on my desktop that i cannot remove- something my husband put on-it says it is a Q.zip file- I have tried to delete it and trash it and it says it is running, but I cannot force quit it!

Any help will be oh so welcome!!

Thank you, i appreciate it!! 

Best regards, Cathy


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

People recommend running OnyX and Cocktail. I haven't run Cocktail before, but OnyX did work when I used it. You should be able to find both of these at http://versiontracker.com. I don't know if either will help, but I heard they are good to have anyway. You could also look into the latest version of TechTool Pro or DiskWarrior. I haven't used either in Mac OS X, but they helped me a lot in Mac OS 9 and earlier.



Edit:

When reinstalling Mac OS X.2 you should have the option of archiving the previous install. I had to do that once sometime before my iMac died.


----------



## muzein (Aug 26, 2004)

Go to your Applications folder then Utilities and Activity Monitor (May be called Process Manager or something like that in Jaguar, I'm running Panther).
Make sure it is set to show ALL processes, and then sort by CPU usage. See if there is anything taking up a large percentage of CPU time, and also sort by Real Memory and see if something is hogging RAM.

I have not ever experienced this problem, but that's the first thing I'd do if I was having slowdowns like that. You may also be able to kill that process that says it's running and prevents you from deleting the file on your desktop, if you can find it, that is.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Just wondering, but what does the undeletable file's Get Info window say?

In the terminal you can type

```
ps -A
```
 This lists all of the processes running. I never used Activity Monitor, so I don't know what you can do with it.
If you find the file as a process you can type

```
kill ???
```
 In place of '???' you would put the number that is to the left of the process. If you are unsure about a process, post its name.


----------

